# Get ready TSGHTF!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Towns near Ferguson advise residents to get ready for a SHTF scenario
Posted on November 13, 2014 by Personal Liberty News Desk Views: 935
35 Shares
Tactical officers work their way north on West Florissant Avenue in Ferguson, Mo., clearing the road of residents, on Wednesday, Aug. 13, 2014. (Robert Cohen/St. Louis Post-Dispatch/MCT)
What at first appeared to be an Internet trollfest has turned out to be, well, real: Town governments in the vicinity of Ferguson, Missouri, are warning residents to steel themselves for potential human-caused disruptions if a grand jury doesn't indict the police officer who allegedly shot Michael Brown.

The City of Berkeley, Missouri, has come up with this flier to advise people on weathering riots, severed infrastructure, supply scarcity and what have you - "just as you would in the event of a storm."

berkeley mo letter

KTVI-TV, a Fox News affiliate, reports that at least one other city has sent out a similar warning letter to its residents.

The precautionary statements come only two days after news outlets reported local police had invested $100,000 in riot gear to counter any protests of a non-indictment, should those demonstrations become violent.

Towns near Ferguson advise residents to get ready for a SHTF scenario | Personal Liberty


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Let it rain.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

I think law enforcement already knows what the Grand Jury decision is.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Let it rain,we're 96% paleface here.1.4% them,they'll have to ship them in and firearm deer season starts Saturday. Ruger,******** and Red Rock can make for some interesting confrontations


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Bring it! I will not cower before a mob of animals.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Also be aware of your own locality, if fatalities start to mount, for retaliation attacks against white people. Be Hyper aware and hyper prepared to protect yourself. It will not just be in Ferguson or even just Missouri. Carry protection.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

The decision is supposed to be sometime this weekend. Right in the middle of this Polar Vortex. I suspect now that all the idiot rioters will find it too cold on their shiny asses to stir up much of a stink. Amazing what a little bit of cold weather can do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> I think law enforcement already knows what the Grand Jury decision is.


I think your right. Anybody who can read a law book could tell within five mins of hearing he first news accounts it was a perfectly righteous killing. Sad when folks die in any situation of course. Still pretty sure Eric and Obummer will try to charge the cop in Federal Court with Civil Rights violations. The truth does not matter to those sleazy bastids. They did the same trick with the cops in LA who gave Brother Rodney King his 9 million dollar spanking on TV.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Be vigilant!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope this doesn't spill out into other cites/towns but I have a feeling it will to some degree. Seems to be a small
but aggressive group of thugs/shit kickers in Louisville that will probably make an appearance.


----------



## NZKiwi (Nov 11, 2014)

Guys wait for me! :!:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I worry the Grand Jury decision maybe tainted by fear of what will come. A Grand Jury worried about the reaction can easily vote to protect their interest at the officers expense.
A Grand Jury decision let OJ walk. They knew the city would burn they did not care what OJ did it was not worth it to them.
I wish the officer the best, his life will never be the same no madder what.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

ntxwheels said:


> I think law enforcement already knows what the Grand Jury decision is.


Of course they do. Nobody spends $100,000 on riot gear for their guys "out of the blue" if they didn't.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'd say bring it, but I don't live there. So it doesn't really matter. *Especially* if you don't live there. Now, if it takes off in my town due to some sympathetic protest, which is doubtful, then I'll do what I have to do to protect mine if it comes to my hood...

But I'm certain I'll be doing nothing more than watching it on the news. Hopefully it starts on a Friday so I have the weekend to enjoy it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

As I have said before, beat the living crap out of rioters, don't arrest anyone. Just beat them stupid. Money isn't worth an ass kicking and pepper spray.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I remember as a kid how shocked my parents were with the riots in the 60's and the burning of inner cities. Many places never recovered. I remember my dad carrying when he was working the freight trains in some bad neighborhoods.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I am cocked locked and ready to rock doc.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I worry the Grand Jury decision maybe tainted by fear of what will come. A Grand Jury worried about the reaction can easily vote to protect their interest at the officers expense.
> A Grand Jury decision let OJ walk. They knew the city would burn they did not care what OJ did it was not worth it to them.
> I wish the officer the best, his life will never be the same no madder what.


That is a possibility. Do what will cause least amount of overall harm. But if there really is no evidence against the officer, it will be difficult to rule in favor of the Brown supporters.

Whatever happens with this case, get ready for more. The race war has officially started. Choose a side, wait you really can't choose a side lol.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Also be aware of your own locality, if fatalities start to mount, for retaliation attacks against white people. Be Hyper aware and hyper prepared to protect yourself. It will not just be in Ferguson or even just Missouri. Carry protection.


Yes. Definitely carry protection. Just not in your wallet. It degrades the rubber...(5th grade Sex Ed.)


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I remember as a kid how shocked my parents were with the riots in the 60's and the burning of inner cities. Many places never recovered. I remember my dad carrying when he was working the freight trains in some bad neighborhoods.


1968 and 1969 Detroit. Fun times:shock:


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm against letting this be decided by a grand jury and the government's "secret" witnesses. They should indict the officer and let the public hear the evidence in an open court. If the officer is innocent, he has nothing to fear from a trial, and we have everything to gain.

The police are getting way too trigger happy for me. I would rather they spend $100,000 on less than lethal weapons than spend the money on riot gear. The police are supposed to arrest people so they can face their day in court, not execute them on the spot. I'm not saying the cop acted wrongly in this specific case... I don't know all the details. Unless the grand jury indicts, I never will.

I have said before that the government will look for (or manufacture) way to justify arming police departments with military gear. I can hear it now, "If only we had a few armored cars or tanks, we could have restored order and stopped the violence and property damage." 

This is likely to weaken the 2nd amendment supporter's position as well. What's worse, armed rioters shooting up a city or armed vigilantes shooting up rioters? Either way, they will claim that the private ownership of guns is a bad idea. This is a lose/lose situation for law abiding gun owners.

In a country supposedly ruled by a government "of the people, by the people, and for the people," maybe we should listen to the people, who clearly want their day in court. I say let them have it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> 1968 and 1969 Detroit. Fun times:shock:


'67 was real fun


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm against letting this be decided by a grand jury and the government's "secret" witnesses. They should indict the officer and let the public hear the evidence in an open court. If the officer is innocent, he has nothing to fear from a trial, and we have everything to gain.
> 
> The police are getting way too trigger happy for me. I would rather they spend $100,000 on less than lethal weapons than spend the money on riot gear. The police are supposed to arrest people so they can face their day in court, not execute them on the spot. I'm not saying the cop acted wrongly in this specific case... I don't know all the details. Unless the grand jury indicts, I never will.
> 
> ...


This is how the system is designed to work. The grand jury is doing its job. This jury looks to see if there is enough evidence to even go further.

By the way, the grand jury is made up of We, the People, and not government officials.

Agreed, today's police are not the same as those when I was growing up. That still doesn't call for this specific case to be handled differently than any other.

Another thing to remember is that the grand jury is looking to see if there is enough evidence of wrongdoing to take the case to trial. If the grand jury doesn't, then why should the taxpayers pay for a trial? Just so it can drive up the ratings of CNN and MSNBC?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> '67 was real fun


You might a tad older than I then. I don't remember much about 67 my parents may have sheltered me from the hoopla at that time. But by 68 I can remember Pappy keeping several shottys loaded round the house he was on full alert.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Denton, I can't argue with anything you said... you are right.

What bugs me is that there have been reports that 8 anonymous "black" witnesses will testify that the shooting was justified. I almost sounds scripted. It has been reported that the witnesses are afraid to reveal their identities for fear of reprisals. Yeah, I can understand that, but do these "witnesses" really exist? Who knows?

I'm not a fan of stuff like this being held behind closed doors. Maybe it's time we take another look at this system and see if we can't get a little more transparency. As it is, it's just to easy to abuse by those with an agenda.

I guess you just trust the government more than I do.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember the National Guard wouldn't let us into Gross Point sic,then Mom said she worked at the Pancake House on Mack.
Well that changed his mind,since the guards were getting fed there.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I was in high school during the Martin Luther King assassination riots. I watched six bys full of troops roll down the main street toward clouds of smoke in the distance. We were all scared. There are STILL large areas of Pittsburgh (the hill district) that are just empty lots where the buildings burned.

People who say "bring it on" don't know what they're saying. This is not good.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> You might a tad older than I then. I don't remember much about 67 my parents may have sheltered me from the hoopla at that time. But by 68 I can remember Pappy keeping several shottys loaded round the house he was on full alert.


A lot of the 60's was pretty hazy...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Denton, I can't argue with anything you said... you are right.
> 
> What bugs me is that there have been reports that 8 anonymous "black" witnesses will testify that the shooting was justified. I almost sounds scripted. It has been reported that the witnesses are afraid to reveal their identities for fear of reprisals. Yeah, I can understand that, but do these "witnesses" really exist? Who knows?
> 
> ...


Trust the government? No. Trust law enforcement? I'm sure you've read my lack of trust of both. Still, we now know enough to know that L'il Mike was a thug, just like his mother. We know about the injuries sustained by the officer. We know the reason the officer made contact with Li'll Mike and his thug buddy. We also know that instigators and troublemakers invaded the city and turned it upside down. We know that the government, from the state governor to the president of the United States, weighed in on this incident in a manner that would not make one think the two leaderships wanted anything other than the lynching of the officer. More reasons I do not trust the government. I think the government would love to cause this to turn into a reason for national upheaval and will cause it to be so, if it can.

Still, this is not a reason to change the system. It does give reason for us to look at what is happening to not only our communities but also our government, wonder how it has happened and why.

Remember, also, the grand jury isn't held to the same standard a trial jury is. It just might do as you want, finding any reason it can to kick this case to a trial so that you will get what you and many others what you want.

We'll see. At the end of the day, no matter which way this goes, the instigators and the troublemakers will find any excuse it can to create turmoil, break things and hurt people.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Ready to roll!!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Prepadoodle, its not less than lethal. Its "less lethal". Some of the tools can kill.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just for the record, I don't want to lynch the officer. I want to hear the evidence in an open court. What I really want is for this to not blow into a civil war.

There are many, on both sides, who want the opposite.

Denton, I don't think you are one of those who want this to turn uglier than it already is. I also suspect that you are right when you say it will be manipulated to produce maximum chaos no matter what.

I'm pretty much ready for anything, but still hoping for a peaceful resolution.

Edited to add:

PS, I was just trolling you a little when I said you trust the gov. more than I do.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeep said:


> As I have said before, beat the living crap out of rioters, don't arrest anyone. Just beat them stupid. Money isn't worth an ass kicking and pepper spray.


It makes perfect sense. If I see you get your ass monkey stomped into the road I will be less inclined to throw a brick and steal a TV.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

How many rioters will their be in my area do you think?

I am a little concerned that I don't have the means to protect myself and my family.

Will their be a special response team to contact in case I run into trouble? 

Is their a Web site that will provide information as to what to do?

I have not seen any thing on the local news!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I doubt we'll see any of that here. People of color usually only come into our area if they're lost. I never have figured out why...
On the other hand, we'll have a big heads up if we do see any African Americans.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Times like this is when I wish I had access to my old GunShip....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A male was shot by a police officer and an eyewitness claimed murder by the officer. People rioted and looted for days. Then media sources began reporting information that was contrary to the original story. People rioted and looted some more. Then over time, more information from multiple sources, came out, further indicating that the officer was attacked and shot the male in self defense. Much of this info had the appearance of being the actual forensics. 

From the information that has been leaked, the male who was shot appears to be guilty of attacking the officer and the officer acted in self defense.

IF the grand jury indicts the officer of murder, one can assume that the information that was leaked by multiple media sources was false. Should those media sources be punished somehow for lying? Is that a crime? More likely, if the officer is indicted of murder, then you will never convince me that it wasn't a bullshit indictment to pacify the mob.

If that happens, I won't riot, I won't steal TV's or Nikes, I'll go back to work and paying taxes to help feed the mob.

FUBAR


----------

